# Best/worst photo



## flowie (Jul 29, 2017)

Like most people I would assume, I take bunches of photos and then see afterward which came out well. I think it would be fun to see everyone's best/worst picture from a photo session. 

Here is Teddy Ruxpin -he looks like me before and after coffee


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*pics*

Love the squint!


----------



## flowie (Jul 29, 2017)

*Little Miss Flower*

I am so grateful to have her over the weekend again, been 3 months. Love my baby girl!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Bad hair day.....


----------



## flowie (Jul 29, 2017)

Cute pic, love the curly hair.


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hee hee--they're all so cute!!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Bad hair day.....


This thread is hysterical (and brave). I hope it keeps going. "Bad Hair Day" is priceless!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Glad you liked the bad hair day! However, most of my pictures seem bad as I'm not very good at photography. On the bad hair day, we were camping and she had been rubbing all over the upholstery in the RV which I think is probably a polyester or something. She had so much static after doing that!

I forgot I was supposed to include a good picture picture along with the bad. So here is one where she looks halfway decent!

A Better Hair Day.....


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

LoriJack said:


> BEST/WORST Photos
> 
> Playful versus Alien Eyes


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

LoriJack said:


> BEST/WORST Photos
> 
> View attachment 153922
> 
> ...











https://ios.pitapata.com/view.php/af2bec47fa170e848ee755cb2af0a5f2/1/4/17.png


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Naughty vs Nice


----------



## flowie (Jul 29, 2017)

Lori Jack,your dog is like the Havanese version of siamese cat, very pretty!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Lol Naughty/Nice is priceless!!!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Adorable!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Alien eyes! Cute! And the naughty picture with the tongue out is so funny!


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Rory showing off after getting groomed.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL PUP. BEAUTIFUL groom job!!!!


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> BEAUTIFUL PUP. BEAUTIFUL groom job!!!!


Thank you thank you! After his first horrible grooming experience, we were SO HAPPY when he came back looking so handsome.


----------



## flowie (Jul 29, 2017)

Rory is looking styling! I love the cute bandana too


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow! What a cutie!


----------

